# Is gorilla glue safe for cutting boards



## Ntre25 (28 Sep 2021)

I'm making some cutting boards and whilst Titebond 111 is widely used, I've got Gorilla glue on hand and want to know if it is safe to use for indirect food contact. Its waterproof which is helpful.


----------



## thetyreman (29 Sep 2021)

it's probably not ideal because it ends up being a sort of foam like texture once cured, you wouldn't want that getting into food in any way. I think epoxy or PVA is a better choice.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (29 Sep 2021)

What we need is dishwasher safe, food safe glue. Why do people (ahem:tourists) insist on putting my chopping boards in the dishwasher? It's not helpful.


----------



## clogs (29 Sep 2021)

TN
people are just dumb....


----------

